# Kent County, MI subs needed



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Anyone interested in work for the upcoming season, please call and leave a message at 616-644-0034. I can use you as much or as little as you like, from a couple hours to full shifts. Day or nighttime work is available.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

TTT


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

TTT


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

If this Insurance company does not stop jerking me around I may never get any contracts this year. I may have to come work for you.  

They seem to be running me around in circles with the wording of my comtract. They FINALLY sent me the info YESTERDAY.

Yup I have not even sent a contract out yet.:realmad: 

Oh well I do not think I will go postal 

HEHE


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Come on over Todd...we need good people !

I have a good contact for insurance now that saved us a lot of money this year. Let me know if you have any more problems.

But really, going postal is not that bad.....Glock on !


----------

